# raubfischsaison eröffnet



## löti (2. Juni 2004)

am 31.05.04 um 23:00 ging es los. alles gut vorbereitet ging es für andi - alias OIZO - (freund und kollege) und mich ab zur donau bei linz. leider fing es auch pünktlich zu regnen an. beim wasser angekommen wurden letzte vorbereitungen getroffen. halbzelt aufgestellt ... angeln fertig montiert ... gerät bereitgestellt. punkt null uhr durchbrachen unsere köder die wasseroberfläche. jetzt war warten angesagt. die ersten stunden nichts - nur jede menge regen prasselte auf das zelt. andi hatte an einer stelle schon 3x abgerissen ... und die sinnflutartigen regenfälle wollten ihn schon fast zum aufhören überreden, als plötzlich der bissanzeiger seiner rute laut aufheulte. grosser drilling - kleiner köderfisch, also konnte er den anhieb relativ schnell sezten. die belohnung war ein zander mit 35cm, der nach kurzer zeit wieder schwimmen durfte. nun waren bei andi all die widrigkeiten vergessen.

als es dann um 04:00 so langsam zu dämmern begann, fing auch der regen an, stark nachzulassen. worauf wir die spinnruten auspackten. als ich andi bei einer jausenpause meine superfeine zander-jigrute überließ, fing er in 10 minuten gleich einen kleinen zander (20cm) und einen gleichgrossen barsch. er hatte nun feuer gefangen und beschloss sich auch ein ähnliches gerät zuzulegen. bei mir tat sich bis auf einen zögerlichen biss nicht sehr viel.

um ca. 08:00 beschlossen wir den nachtangelplatz zu räumen und noch ein paar andere stellen abzujiggen. andi hat dann um ca. 09:00 die angel eingepackt und ist nach hause gefahren (der glückliche wohnt ja nur 2min vom wasser). ich wollte noch nicht aufgeben. ein paar stellen zwischen booten abgefíscht - nichts. eine schöne kannte abgefischt - nichts. ein bisschen weiter dann ziemlich tiefes terrain - biss. muss etwas grösseres sein. arbeitet nicht schlecht ... wenn das ein zander ist, dann ein prachtkerl. nach ein paar minuten drill auf der 10er fireline mit 20er monovorfach dann sichtkontakt - ein hecht. und ein gar nicht so schlechter noch dazu. gottseidank hängt er ganz aussen. und nach 5 minuten hab ich ihn gelandet. er hatte ein paar blutunterlaufene stellen, was mich nicht wirklich beunruhigte. leider stellte sich später aber heraus, das das fleisch ungeniessbar war   . fotos gibt es trotzdem.

um 18:00 hab ich mich dann nochmal mit andi getroffen, der sich nun auch feinstes jig-equipment besorgt hatte. mein erster wurf brachte mir auch gleich einen zander - ca. 20cm - welcher sich aber vor meinen füssen selbst die freiheit schenkte. wir hatten dann noch einige bisse. in der dämmerung ca. 21:30 fing ich dann noch so ein 20cm salzstangerl, welches natürlich auch wieder schwimmen durfte. alles in allem ein guter start in die raubfisch hauptsaison 2004!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hi löti!
Ich wünsch Dir und Andi eine Steigerung bei Größe und Gewicht der Zander,die Ihr ja
demnächst in der Donau in Linz fangen werdet!Es ist schon toll,daß es auch Angler wie Euch gibt,die jedem Wetter trotzen,nur,damit sie eine Rute in der Hand halten können!!:q
Ich denke da besonders an meine Jahre im Alter so zwischen 20 und 35,als ich fast jedes WE mit Schlafsack und Regenpelerine an Donau,Aschach und Naarn bei jedem Wetter verbrachte!!#h


----------



## OIZO (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Vielen Dank für den netten Beitrag, war wirklich kein schlechter Raubfisch-Start!!!
War heute wieder auf der Jagd nach meinen Zandertraum, aber das Wetter zwang mich wiederum vorzeitig aufzugeben (Strömender Regen hatte meine Hose total durchnässt)!

Wünsch Dir morgen viel Glück und noch viel mehr Zander!!!

lg
Andi  #:  #w


----------



## löti (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

servus andi!

freut mich, dich im board begrüssen zu dürfen!

ich hoffe, wir zwei können heuer noch das board mit einigen schönen fotos aufmöbeln  #6 

lg
löti


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hallo OIZO!
Begrüße Dich recht herzlich am Board!Freut mich,daß Du uns
Oberösterreicher hier verstärkst und warte schon auf Deinen 
eigenen nächsten "Zanderreport"!!! #6


----------



## rob (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

petri löti!!!!
super gemacht......und dir oizo ein herzliches willkommen im ab!!!!
viel spass wünsch ich dir hier.
lg rob#h


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

HEY servus Oizo hat sich ein Linzer hierher verirrt das gibts doch net. Bin auch aus Linz Auwiesen. Hoffe du kommst auch zum Anglertreffen im Juli. Du hast ja nicht weit als Linzer.


----------



## OIZO (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Das ist aber ein herzlicher Empfang hier!!!
Da sieht man eben, dass Angeln nicht nur ein Hobby sondern eine richtige
Gemeinschaft ist.

Natürlich würd ich gern zum Anglertreffen, aber ich weiss ja nicht wann!

 #2


----------



## gismowolf (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hi OIZO!
Klick mal hier auf diesen link!!
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=24655
Das selbe hast Du,wenn Du hier in diesem Forum auf den 2. Thread von oben klickst!!
Aber Du wirst hier bald ganz zu Hause sein!!
Gruß Wolfgang#6


----------



## OIZO (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Danke gismowolf für den Tipp!

Das geht sich zeitmässig prima aus bei mir, werd wenn nichts dazwischenkommt auch kommen
 #6


----------



## Lenzibald (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

@ Oizo Als Linzer gibts kein wenn nichts dazwischenkommt. Da kannst sogar mit der Bim fast bis zum Teich fahren da gibts keine ausreden von wegen Zeit. Wennst keine Zeit haben solltest ist eben ein Kurzbesuch angesagt. Von wo aus Linz bist den wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## OIZO (3. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Gut hast mich überredet ich lasse einfach nichts dazwischenkommen
Angeln hat höchste Priorität

Wohne beim Linzer Hafen (Schiffswerft)
 #:


----------



## KampfKater (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hallo OIZO

ein herzliches willkommen im board auch von mir.

@löti
gratulier zu dem super saisonauftakt.


gruß
robert


----------



## löti (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hallo leute!

gestern war ich wieder

Bilanz:
7 Zander (leider nur Salzstangerl, die wieder schwimmen)
1 Hecht 75cm ca. 3,5kg

und viele bisse

fotos folgen


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hi Löti!  #r#r
Wünsch Dir,daß Du auch bald die "Großen"findest!!
Vielleicht ziehen sie jetzt beim höheren Wasser in den Hafen!?


----------



## OIZO (5. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

War gestern wieder Spinnfischen!!!
Ausbeute 2 Zander (aber wieder beide deutlich unterm Mass)

Stossgebet an den Zandergott:
"Lass doch mal ein paar von deinen ältesten, das Land sehen!"

 #h


----------



## löti (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

@oizo:

eines versichere ich dir: wenn sie nicht zu uns kommen, dann kommen wir zu ihnen!! #6


----------



## löti (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hier noch die versprochenen fotos:

1 x Zander-Salzstangerl
1 x Hecht 75cm


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

super löti!!da geht ja was!
ich war gestern wieder einmal am fuchsbodenteich.sehr fein war es.jeder von uns hat zig karpfen bis 4kilo mit der match ,fliegenrute oder winkelpicker gefangen.das war ein spass!
ausserdem hab ich und willy am abend jeder 2 schöne zander gefangen.mein grösster war 64 cm und knapp über 2 kilo....leider sind die fotos schlecht.der kleinste hatte auch noch 55....ein super tagerl.sogar mädels haben uns am wasser besucht.willys freundin mit weiblicher begleitung.sehr nett wars mit den mädels.
servus rob#h


----------



## rob (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

und jetzt die fischis :a  :s  #:


----------



## gismowolf (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hi rob!
Nett,nett!!Da beginnen jetzt die Zander,Zander zu werden!!
Weitermachen,meine Herren!Ich will von Euch hier in diesem Thread noch einige schönere Exemplare sehen!#6


----------



## löti (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

schöne teile, herr rob  #r 

einen solchen zander (64cm) konnte ich heuer im frühjahr ja schon erlegen ... ich hoffe, es kommen noch mehr von der liga 50 aufwärts


----------



## Tinsen (7. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

"petzl-ligtning" rob ???  

petri du hunter du !


----------



## michl (7. Juni 2004)

*Feine Schnabeltiere!!!*

#r  #r #r 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## löti (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hallo leute!

heute waren oizo und ich mit einer kollegin, die das angeln gerade angefangen hat, nachtfischen. und ich sage euch, diese anfänger lehren einem immer wieder das fürchten. da fing sie doch an einer stelle einen zander, an der ich nie einen vermutet hätte (sehr seicht und schlammig). 

ich kann nur sagen  #r 

das tier hatte 42cm und ist auf einen relativ grossen gummifisch hereingefallen

ja und noch einen schönen dank an meine bessere hälfte, die uns mit einer jause vom feinsten kulinarisch verwöhnt hat!!  #6


----------



## OIZO (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Fleissig Herr Zanderfetischist!

Hast gleich nach dem Nachtangeln gepostet!!!

War noch schnell am Handelshafenspitz, Sandras baden. Hatte einen
Mörderbiß glaube es war ein Hecht, denn nach dem Anschlag war sofort
die 0.30mm monofil gerissen. Mußte aber dann aufgeben, da das Wetter
zu stürmisch wurde.

Vielleicht wirds dieses WE noch was mit einem Ü70 Zander

 #c  #c  #c


----------



## rob (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

na ein petri heil an die nette fischerdame:m  und euch auch..ein wenig
habt gut spass gehabt oder!
beste grüsse rob#h


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

ähhh frage #t  #t 
kommt eure sympathische begleitung auch zum treffen.
will endlich mal einer fischenden frau in meinem alter die hand schütteln dürfen.*#t  #t  #6


----------



## löti (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

#d  : ich denke nicht ... aber bine kommt doch ... und wenn sie den fisch in ihrem avantar selbst gefangen hat, dann musst du froh sein, wenn sie dir nicht beim händeschütteln den arm abreisst


----------



## rob (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

schaaaaaade:m


----------



## OIZO (22. Juni 2004)

*Erster Aal*

ENDLICH!!!!

War irgendwie Zufall, dass ich heute überhaupt noch Nachtfischen gegangen bin! Inspiriert hat mich eine DVD, das ich mir am Nachmittag gekauft habe (Raubfische). Nachdem ich es gesehen hatte, packte mich das Angelfieber obwohl es schon 1 Uhr morgens war. Ich packte schnell meine Sachen und ging mit einer Rute (Pose mit Knicklicht) ans Wasser. Nach ca. 30 min hatte ich was ich erwartete: Einen Aal mit 76cm!!! Entfernung ca.4m vom Ufer und ca. 4m tief!
Eine Stunde später hatte ich noch einen schönen Biß, aber leider löste sich mein Haken nach dem Anhieb von der Schnur. Danach musste ich aufgeben, da meine Würmer aus waren.
Morgen bin ich sicher wieder, aber bestimmt früher und mit mehr Würmern.

[/IMG]


----------



## löti (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

servas herr oizo!

 #r  zu deiner wasserschlange ... jetzt fangen wir noch ein paar, und dann werden wir lecker räucheraale machen

du solltest doch noch anfangen, dir deine haken selber zu binden   

petri heil noch, für deine nächsten sessions


----------



## rob (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

super schleicher petri heil...ich find das gemein das ihr noch solche fangt und auch maränen...wir haben die nicht in der donau:c will auch mal wieder einen aal fangen.
lg aus wien#h


----------



## OIZO (23. Juni 2004)

*AAL statt Zander*

Wenn ich schon keine ordentlichen Zander fange, dann fang ich eben AALE, schmecken ja auch ganz lecker!!!

Der Aal den ich heute erwischt habe, könnte der Zwillingsbruder von dem gestrigen sein, da er ebenso 76cm groß ist!!!


----------



## löti (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

brav is a da bua! moch weida so  :m  :z  :m  :z


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

sag mal;ihr fängt die ja in der donau..oder??die werden ja schon seit zig jahren nicht mehr besetzt...da nicht heimisch.....


----------



## löti (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

@rob: das ist richtig - wir (eigentlich bis jetzt nur andi) fangen sie in der donau ... woher sie sind, und wann oder ob sie noch besetzt werden - hab ich mir eigentlich auch noch nicht viele gedanken gemacht


----------



## rob (23. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

mhhhhhh bei uns fängt alle paar jahre jemand durch zufall einen ..aber dann einen armdicken.leider ich noch nicht.
bei euren fängen ist das kein zufall mehr.......ich glaube diese verordnung gibt es schon seit 10 jahren oder etwas mehr....der aal wird zwar alt aber ohne besatzt die dichte schnell dünn.


----------



## OIZO (24. Juni 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Dieses Mal (heute Nacht) hat ich nicht einen einzigen Biss! #c 
Glaub ich sollte mal eine andere Stelle probieren!
Aber eins weiß ich geräuchert wird heuer noch!!!


----------



## Soxl (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hoi die Räuberrunde,

spät aber doch hab' auch ich meine bezahnte Saison eröffnet. Bislang ausnahmslos Stachelritter aus einer Schottergrube, letzten Sa. noch 44 cm, gestern dann 50 cm, und heut' früh immerhin schon 54 cm - wenn der Trend so weitergeht...  :q  ...tun die Hände vom filetieren weh  :g 

Was tut sich bei Euch so in Sachen Raubfisch?

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## löti (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

servus soxl

petri zu deinen fängen
!
zur zeit stagniert das ganze leider etwas ... leider macht hauptsächlich der beruf wieder mal einen strich durch die rechnung ... und wenn mal zeit vorhanden ist, dann lassen die erfolge auf sich warten

hab zwar heuer schon über 15 stachelritter verhaften können, allerdings hatte nur einer das maß


----------



## löti (18. Juli 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

die donau hat mich lieb!

heute ging wieder was ... 10 zander in 2,5h ... leider hatte nur einer das maß und das auch nur knapp (42cm) ... machte aber trotzdem rießen spass


----------



## löti (1. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

endlich urlaub!

darum gestern morgen ab ans wasser. als erstes bin ich zu uns an den see gefahren - mit spirolino und 1er mepps körderbarsche fangen. trotz der "barschseuche" am see ließ sich nur einer überreden, mir als köderfisch dienlich zu sein.

so nun ist es ca. 8:30 - schnell eine tageskarte für donau stauraum aschacher kraftwerk besorgen - und dann auf ins revier. da 40 km auf beiden ufern befischbar sind, und die donau vom ufer aus überall gleich aussieht, ist es schwierig eine gute stelle zu finden. also ist spinnfischen mit vielen stellungswechseln angesagt.

um ca. 9:30 ist dann meine kollegin und neo-anglerin diana eingetroffen. ich habe schon eine stelle bepflügt, wo sich ein räuber öfters in den kleinfischschwarm gemischt hat. eine halbe stunde später machte es rums in meiner stange - der anhieb saß und ich drillte einen fisch, der sich ganz brav zur wehr setzte. die hoffnung auf einen grösseren zander wandelte sich leider auf einen hecht mit 60cm. beim anschliessenden händewaschen bin ich dann ausgerutscht und hab mir die hand blutig geschlagen. aber ein schluck bier und die freude über den fisch liessen mich die schmerzen vergessen.

um 11:30 beschlossen wir einen gröberen platzwechsel zu machen. rein von der luftlinie wären es ja nur 1km gewesen. aber auf der strasse waren es ca. 20km. um 12:00 kehrten wir kurz ein, um uns ein wenig zu stärken. woauf es anschliessend wieder stromaufwärts losging. aber es war sehr mühsam da die stellen entweder sehr weit raus nur seicht waren, oder sofort auf über 10m abfielen. um ca. 15:30 waren wir wieder mal an einer stelle angelangt, wo schluss war mit autofahren. ich wollte zu fuß noch etwas weiter rauf, doch diana hatte schon etwas die kraft verlassen und sie beschloss beim auto zu bleiben. wir wollten uns später stromabwärts treffen.

ich kam zu einer kleinen bucht. erster auswurf - sehr steinig - hänger. ich versuchte noch am rand der bucht den hänger zu lösen, aber ohne erfolg. gut that's life beim spinnfischen - neu montiert und weiter ging es. dann ließ ich die bucht bucht sein, und ging wieder leicht stromabwärts. dabei stellte ich fest, das hier offensichtlich gutes terrain ist. draussen tief - schöner übergang mit einer kante - untergrund mit kleineren steinen. alle 10 min wieder ein paar meter strom abwärts war meine devise. plötzlich schlag in der rute kurzer drill un weg war er. jetzt war ich vorgewarnt. noch mal den gleichen wurf - anhieb und diesmal konnte ich einen zander landen. doch leider wieder in meiner standart grösse ca. 35cm. jetzt war ich ca. 60km stromaufwärts gefahren um den kleinen biestern zu entkommen, und dann das!  :c  dann war wieder schluss. probierte ein paar köder durch - ohne erfolg. als ich dann wieder den vorherigen erfolgsköder aufzog, rumste es gleich wieder und ich konnte einen dicken 40cm zander landen. er hatte exakt das maß - auch wenn ich ein bischen gewissensenbisse habe - ich hab ihn eingepackt. es ist so schwer überhaupt einen in der grösse zu erwischen. nach dem ich den fisch versorgt hatte, wollte ich dem restlichen schwarm entgegen treten. doch es ging nichts mehr. als ich dann auch noch meinen fängigen köder verloren hatte, beschloss ich um 17:00 aufzugeben.

ich machte mich auf die suche nach diana, die stromabwärts auf grund fischte. nach dem ich ihr meinen 2ten fang des tages präsentierte, war ihr frust wieder mal perfekt. so wie es aussieht, bringt sie mir glück - ich ihr aber keines  :q  :c . sie hat ein bischen zu früh die kraft verlassen, sonst hätte sie sicher auch noch ihr erfolgserlebnis gehabt!

alles in allem - für die erste erkundung eines so riesigen revieres (zuminsest auf dieser uferseite) - ein spitzenergebnis!

fotos gibt es nur vom hecht, und die muss diana noch nachreichen! also mädel, es wird zeit das du dich jetzt auch mal hier anmeldest!

@michlmair: schade das du keine zeit gehabt hast - hoffentlich war dein nachtfischen erfolgreich!

so jetzt melde ich mich bis mittwoch zum wellnessen ab

lg
löti


----------



## gismowolf (1. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Hi löti!
Das find ich toll,daß Du fest am Testen und Suchen bist!!#6
Wenn Du dann einen Platz gefunden hast,wo mehrere maßige Zander auf Deinen Super-Köder beißen,wirst Du sicher auch mal gewaltig zuschlagen!!
Und dem Michl Mair wünsch ich dasselbe für den Donauabschnitt,wo er gerade die
Tiefenzander sucht!
Schönen Urlaub  Wolfgang


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Na Gratuliere Löti!

Echt net schlecht, wie Du de Sach anpackst #r .
Wirst sehen, dass es nimma lang dauert, dass'd an Kapitalen überlistest.

I hoff, dass mei Knia schnell repariert wird und i dann mit Dir beim Blinkern schritthalten kann.

Schene Ferien!
Michl


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

Aja, hier mei Fangbericht vom WE,

18:30 des faungt guat an, ca. 10 Köderfisch -> wenigstens kein Schneider ;-)
19:30 Platz gfunden, auspacken. Leider ist es schon spät, schnell füttern und gemma.
bis 21:00 geht nix, ist uns aber egal, da wir alle schon auf das Kesselgulasch von meiner Holden heiß sind. Aber leider: Speck vergessen, 30min Öl organisieren (alle Fischer grillen!) , ist ja gerade keine gute Beisszeit #q !

23:30 Das Gulasch ist fertig - ein Traum! Beim essen bin ich kurz wieder froh, dass nichts geht. Danach wieder fischen, ich fisch seit 23:00 nicht mehr auf Zander, da aussichtslos in der Nacht.

bis 02:00 nix. I bin scho leicht verunsichert, doch ein Wallerbiss kann jederzeit und unverhofft kommen!
Dann plötzlich: Der elektron. Bissanzeiger heult auf - oder besser gesagt: piepst einmal! - und dann wieder Ruhe. Nach 3 min. will ich nachschauen und spüre sofort einen kräftigen Widerstand am starken Gerät (Feeder, Maden, 0,18er), kann den Fisch aber von den Steinen fernhalten und bald ist er gelandet.
In zweierlei Hinsicht ein merkwürdinger Fang: Mein erster Waller auf Maden und mein kleinster zugleich. Geschätzte 11cm hat der werdende Urain!

Einfach lieb die kleinen Waller, aber befriedigt hat er mich natürlich nicht. Allenfalls wieder zur ewigen Frage zurückgebracht, warum in der Donau ständig nur die kleinen beissen. Im Anschluss hab ich meinen nichtfischenden Begleitern noch die Ohren mit meinem Wallergeschwärm zugesülzt....
Ich bin schon neugierig, wie lang ich diese fade Fischerei aushalten muss, bis ein richtiger Waller beißt. Wahrscheinlich werd ich vorher wieder auf die Zanderplätze wechseln.

Ich werd mich nächste Woche noch einmal richtig ins Zeug legen, weil Urlaub und mit Frau sowie Hund zelten zur Donau - Yes!!!

Danach noch eine Woche alleine Zeit - I hol mir schon meinen Waller!!! #6 

Also schöne Grüße an die, die nicht in den Urlaub geflüchtet sind! 
Michl


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hey löti und michl!!
super berichte!!!
das wird schon mit dem wels und guten zander!!weiter so.....ich geh es in 2 wochen mit dem pogu wieder ordentlich an auf wels...bin scho gespannt!
lg rob


----------



## MichlMair (2. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

hey super!
Ich hab bis 22.8. Urlaub. Ich hoff, das geht sich aus und kann euch mal besuchen!
Bin nächste Woche schon auf halber Strecke zu euch! Muss auch nach NÖ, wegen Bootfischen!
Michl!


----------



## rob (2. August 2004)

*AW: raubfischsaison eröffnet*

na dann!!super!
komm vorbei!schau mer mal was mein auto macht....meld mich noch bei dir.


----------

